# Oranimental Shrub ?



## TwoAcresAndAGoat (Jul 19, 2003)

I found this ornamental shrub. It was about 7 foot tall.










The leaves are stiff and waxy, probably an evergreen since all the deciduous trees have dropped their leaves by now. Blossoms are 2 3/4 inches. Like a lot of plants around hear the warm weather has tricked them into a flase spring bloom. (unless of course this plant is suppose to bloom in the winte


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

I believe it is a camellia. Don't know the variety.


----------



## inc (Dec 24, 2004)

camellia japonica, the 'common one' darned if i dont know the name. a real SC plant=it must be against a wall or in a warm spot.winterbloom
we are borderline for it- we here would take the raggedy but hardier sasquana.


----------



## NativeRose (Nov 15, 2003)

I posted here yesterday and came back to add some more info and my post has disappeared. What happened? Did I do something wrong? I am confused   Rosemary


----------



## NativeRose (Nov 15, 2003)

:haha: Can I say duh!! I found it in the gardening forum.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Native Rose -
I'm sure glad you found it.

I haven't deleted, moved anything from here, and I'd have had to go searching with you.

Angie


----------



## Jen H (Jun 16, 2004)

Yep, that's a camellia. Around here, they start blooming in February.


----------



## shorty'smom (Feb 17, 2005)

it's a camelia. wow. I want one. Can you grow them in zone 7?


----------

